
Being Funny (Steve Martin) - stevewillows
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/funny-martin-200802.html
======
stevewillows
I really liked this line:

"Every entertainer has a night when everything is clicking. These nights are
accidental and statistical: like lucky cards in poker, you can count on them
occurring over time. What was hard was to be good, consistently good, night
after night, no matter what the circumstances."

